# Issues with purple



## gerryr (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone else have difficulty photographing purple and having it look like purple?  My camera will render any other color just fine but purple always comes out looking blue.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 1, 2007)

Just curious, are you wearing your John Conlee glasses? []


----------



## gerryr (Jul 1, 2007)

William, if anything they would make it look more purple.[]


----------



## Dario (Jul 1, 2007)

Photoshop? [][}]

Sorry Gerry...no experience taking pictures of purple, I will have to try it now. [] lol


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 1, 2007)

OK, Gerry, I'll try to be serious.  I find all acrylics more difficult to photograph than wood.  I played with the color balance with this one a bit, but it still is not a true representation of the color of the pen.  In other words, let me know if you figure it out. [8D]






<br />


----------



## fiferb (Jul 1, 2007)

I also had trouble photographing a purple dymondwood pen. It came out blue as well. I'd be interested in hearing anyone's explanation to this, also.


----------



## Pipes (Jul 2, 2007)

here is what we get when we take a pic of a purple pen ![]an acryluster blank .


----------



## gketell (Jul 2, 2007)

Absolutely!!!  I have a gorgeous purple pen that will never show up purple in a picture.  I even use the $50 color correction card and photoshop to perfectly color balance my system and the photo and the pen looks blue.  

The purple acrylester looks great 




But the hand-dyed purple maple will forever come out blue




Even after color-correcting everything as well as setting white/black/grey points:




Frustrating to all ends since I can't send a representative picture to the customer.

GK


----------

